# New to site



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to haytalk. I've found a lot of very useful information and discussions on the site. I raise alfalfa and alfalfa/orchard that I bale into small squares. I currently have 60 acres and will be planting another 20 this spring. I also round bale some of my learning experiences for my beef cattle. I'm only 26 but was born and raised on the farm. I've only been baling the small squares for resale for 3 hay seasons. Farming is my second job. I also co-own a company that builds pole barns and installs/services overhead doors. I farm in Laconia, IN. I'm looking forward to seeing some more great discussions.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad to have you neighbor, LOL, Theirs lots of good people on this site with loads of usefull information, Good luck .
THOMAS


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome to the site, you will fit right in here.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site. You will enjoy the information and banter here.

I'd call you neighbor, but that is a stretch since we live on opposite sides of Indiana.









Jim


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site. You will find it very interesting how people here do things differently in parts of the country. It is very informative and lots of great advice. Just chime right in anytime. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wecome aboard.Notice you have cattle,good idea to feed up the ooops hay.Zack started some other Ag Boards you may be interested in like Ranching Forums - Ranching & Cattle Community Forums, Blog, Photos, Videos, News, and Help


----------



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


----------

